# Botulism



## Pinewood Ridge (Nov 4, 2021)

How many of you vaccinate your goats for botulism B, along with regular CD&T?  I've been doing it the past several years since we had a couple of baby donkeys, and one goat, die from it.  The donkeys had been vaccinated for the B strain, which is also what I give my horses.  The doe only had CD&T.  Its a horrible way for them to die, with paralysis creeping up their body until it takes out their lungs/heart.  They can't recover, and they cry.

The vet says we have something in the soil here in southern Kentucky that percolates up when we get a lot or rain, and it can live forever.

Opinions?


----------



## Alaskan (Nov 4, 2021)

Pinewood Ridge said:


> The vet says we have something in the soil here in southern Kentucky that percolates up when we get a lot or rain, and it can live forever.


If it is a good vet....

Then I would believe them and keep on a goin' with giving them the shots as you have been doing. 

I never gave those shots....  and didn't need to.


----------

